# Nashville Gamers?



## Archimedes314 (Nov 11, 2007)

So, all the members of my old group have moved/gone off to college and I'm looking for a new group. If there's anyone with an open spot I'd love to hear from you, and even if you don't I'd like to get in touch with more Nashville area gamers as I might try to run a game at some point.


----------



## zaerox123 (Nov 13, 2007)

You should move to Bristol only 5 hours away hahah, we have a spot open for someone in our campaign, but to go 5 hours once a week for a 5 hour session would be rough lol. 

Oh well, if only we all lived in Nash-vegas would def. love to get another player.


----------

